# When do our Malti's stop growing?



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: When I had Bella at the vet the other day I asked about her weight and ultimately how big she would be. She is now going on 7 months. She weighed in at 4.6 pds. He examined her and said she probably wouldn't be much bigger than she is now.......I was surprised. what do you all think or know?
Elizabeth


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they all grow differently and it depends on when her parents and parents parents stopped growing.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well... there is growing as in getting taller, longer, etc and there is growing as in getting heavier or bigger around the middle. I'm afraid there are no limitations on the second....  

the first tends to usually be done at around 1.5 years...

But if you are worried about her size, the period of fast growth is probably past.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would call your breeder as I'm sure she knows her lines and can give you a better idea
of how much bigger little Bella will get. It can vary a lot from line to line and at what ages
they grow as well as how long they will grow.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

At seven months Bogie was 5 lbs. At 4 years, he seems to have stabilized at 8 lbs. The breeder said he wouldn't be more than 5 pounds. He is not fat, and I am happy he is not as delicate as the liitle ones. As I now know buying from a BYB isn't the best source for information.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with asking the breeder about the lines which Bella came from; however, that isn't always set in stone. Sassy grew until she was 2 yrs. old. I have heard that you can take their weight at about 16 weeks and double it then add/subtract a pound. It will give you a range (idea) of the adult weight.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I think everything anyone tells you is just a guess. Every animal, human or fur, grows from a combination of inherited genes, individual hormones, individual health and every environmental factor you can think of.

From my experience so far both my Malts continued to grow slowly many months past 1 yr. That is in height and bone structure. They were not related since there is 15 yr. difference in age. Shoni is almost 20 months and is still changing. He has less fat but has gained weight and size in the last 3 mo. B)


----------

